# Snagged a good deal on Saturday



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

Went over to Gander Mountain on Saturday to pick up a few supplies, when I stumbled upon a Redington RS2 rod for $79. Too sweet a deal to pass up considering the rod sells anywhere else for $150-160. They actually had their Redington Red.Fly rods priced higher than these, which the RS2 is better than. Its a little shorter than I normally like for a 4 wt @ 7'6", but I think it will be my new creek rod for panfish. They had one other at the Canton store if anyone is interested, and a 8' 5wt too I think, but for some reason they don't have tubes. So far it casts and handles great. Hope to put it to the test this weekend if it doesn't rain yet again......

Jake


----------

